# liquid fence



## 420thestoner (Jan 27, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has used it. i had some problems with animals last year not sure what was eating my plants. anyways i bought some liquid fence sprayed around the bottom of the plant not directly on them tho. but the problems stoped. the only problem that i noticed is it stinks untill its dry. smells like cat piss but stronger. anyone had sucess or problems with it.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

never used it i use 2 litter bottles with the bottoms cut out place it over the little guy push into the soil a little bingo bango no probs


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 27, 2009)

i only ask because i was going to use it again. but to just make sure i wasnt just lucky with it. didnt really seem to effect anything like ph. if no one says dont use it i will. its nice to because you dont have to fence them or anything.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

It will most likely be fine to use. Did it hurt the plant before if not its fine to use. if it worked before it should work again


----------



## ctrain18 (Jan 28, 2009)

save money and just use your own piss around it to scare off animals


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

also ive heard dog hair works, fishing line for deer, bar of soap, etc


----------



## Tater (Jan 28, 2009)

It most likely smelled like cat piss because it either was some form of urine or it is a synthetic urine substitute.  You can save money by just visiting your grow with a full bladder.  Eat some asparagus the night before and have a coffee on the way out.  You don't have to put it on your plants either 8-10 feet away around the perimeter will do just as well plus have the added benefit of not having pee hands when you handle the plant lol.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

lol yea i always take a leak by my plants like to mark my tearatory (sp)


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 29, 2009)

ya ive pissed to and it doesnt work. the first time i planted outside i just planted one female clone. i had a growing buddy to like i allways do anyways we both pissed around it next dat went back something duge it up ate it in two. then i started to use it. its not that expensive to buy. so figure you spend enough money for a cut on it and get an ounce out of it. worth it imo.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

small plants are when they will get aten once they get over a foot tall no animals really mess with em


----------



## 420thestoner (Jan 29, 2009)

ya usually the animals are just looking for grubs and bugs in the soil. like if you use chicken **** or like mushroom compost. they dig them up trying to look for the bugs that are in it. ive heard off a bear ripping up three 55 gallon drums cut in two then filled with rich soil. didnt eat any plants just ruined them. but if your haveing pest problems with animals i highly recomend using it. works for everything. it was formulated for pennsylvania animals tho. ive never sprayed it on my plants so if you do use it i wouldnt recomend spraying the whole plant.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

lol imagine if you wear walking to your plants and saw a bear ripping up wear your plants wear shhhhh be very quiet back up real slow oh no he sees me lol RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! climb up that big tree right their and start yelling for help lol


----------



## fishcabo (Feb 1, 2009)

Deer in Cali drink that liquid fence for breakfast.  Around these parts any succulent green plant is fair game unless it is fenced past six feet or a human in a sleeping bag is next to the plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 1, 2009)

lmao really??? the deer around hear in the carolinas are pretty sketchy and stay away from human contact as much as possible but i myself have a food plot the size of a football feild planted with clovers corn soybeans etc for the deer so they beter leave my plants alone or ill cut them off lol


----------

